# Returning Paint



## TTran (May 30, 2008)

My wife and I just purchased a Gallon of light brown paint, but as we put it on the wall it has some what of a Peach color to it...not to appealing. We purchased the paint at Lowes...is there anything we can do or say to return it for a refund? 

Has anyone had any luck returning paint?

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

1) You picked the color so it's not their fault that it didn't come out the way you wanted it. At my store, no we generally wouldn't take it back though we might try to tweak it for you to get a better color. The sticker on the can probably says "custom color, not returnable) 
2) It's Lowes. Chances are they'll take it back anyway.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

if it was not cusotm mixed they will if it was then you have a 50/50 chance even at Lowes


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Off the shelf colors, not used, re-sell-able
No problem
Custom tints...usually no
But it is Lowes...they can vary in return policies but are generally liberal so I'd give it your best shot


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

newly opened lowes here, has sign, mixed paint not returnable, not sure about the depot, they use to sell the returned paint for $5 a gallon, not sure if they still do that, off subject somewhat, at home depot, you can cut trim board any length you want, pay for what you need, at that new lowes, you buy the whole length, no cutting, was surprised to see that, a sign of the times I guess


----------



## TTran (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. Were going to give the paint a try on a wall...just to make sure we don't like it.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I think that's a great idea. Give it a little time, it might grow on ya. You never know. :thumbup:


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Just FYI, Sherwin Williams will sell you a "sample quart" for only $5. It is tons better than trying to guess how a color will look based on a little square-inch sample. Now, that $5 quart isn't actually quality paint you can use as a permanent topcoat, but for choosing colors, it is great. We have used anywhere from 2-4 sample quarts for each room in our house. If we did not have them, that would have been several hundred dollars of paint wasted, and who knows how much work.

In any case, the paint you will get at a paint store is tons better than the price-sensitive stuff Lowes sells. It doesn't really matter which paint store; I prefer Sherwin, others here like Benjamin Moore, California, Porter, etc. Just go to an actual paint store, and buy paint at or near the top of their lines. (For Sherwin, this would be Duration or SuperPaint, for Ben Moore, Aura or Regal. All paint stores sell much cheaper paint meant for contractors doing specific painting jobs... those are NOT paints you want to use.)

As a side note, they will also sell you a "color fan" for $10, which means no more picking individual strips up at the store.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

sirwired said:


> Just FYI, Sherwin Williams will sell you a "sample quart" for only $5.


Ben Moore also has a few hundred colors in sample sizes
Also Cabotsand Sikkens for exteriors
The samples certainly can be helpful


----------

